# Sunday morning flight at Dub Airport on Sunday of BH



## Chemist (1 Aug 2014)

Hi All,

I have a flight at 6am Sunday morning (3rd August) on this Bank Holiday weekend at Dublin Airport. For a Sunday, what is the latest time people think I can arrive to make the flight? It is with Ryanair so I guess a bit of walking/running required to reach the gate


----------



## Ihana (1 Aug 2014)

Do you have a bag to check in?

If you don't and you really want to be quick.  Fork out for airport genie (5.95 plus free coffee) and get to airport by 5 am.    Airport will probably be busy at that time so that is the only way to be sure you will get through security quickly.  Boarding gate will close at 5.45.


----------



## Purple (1 Aug 2014)

Good advice. Link [broken link removed]


----------



## Chemist (1 Aug 2014)

I don't have a bag to check in thankfully.

Guys thanks for the advice, I booked Airport Genie. I wish I knew about it during the last bank holiday when the place was mental. Glad I joined this website-thanks again!

I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## Ihana (1 Aug 2014)

Do!  I haven't used the airport genie service yet but certainly intend to in future.


----------



## Purple (1 Aug 2014)

I've a DAA airport club card which does the same thing. Around €150 a year. Good value if you fly frequently.
By the way, for anyone with a BOI credit card, if you ask for an upgrade to a Gold card you get gold circle lounge access when you travel on Aer Lingus flights. There's a little gold circle logo on the card. That's all you need, along with your boarding card. If, like me, you have to fly Aer Lingus regional no air miles accumulate so you still get lounge access. If you fly a lot these things matter.


----------



## Ihana (1 Aug 2014)

Good tip.  Dont know if I could justify the 150 euro though as, while I fly about 50 times a year its not always with aer lingus and I have frequent flyer status with my usual airline.  

Those security queues at Dublin are a pita though.  Airport Genie probably the way to go for me. Will look into that gold card too.


----------



## Leper (2 Aug 2014)

I have used Dublin Airport on and off during the past ten years.  If you have to check in a bag, at best it is a cattlemarket.  My most recent experience less than a month ago on a Tuesday morning went like this:-
1. Arrived at Terminal 1 6.30am; went to Ryanair Check-in to join hundreds of people queueing. I never mind taking my place in any queue but several other passengers queued up at various sub queues and when one of them approached desk others joined them from other queues.  Obviously, they were playing queue roulette.
2. Now for Security.  Joined the queue which was later subdivided.  The queue roulette people were busy here too.
3. After Security.  Walked to Ryanair Departures area at 8.45am.  It took 2.25 hours from airport door to Departures.

Dublin Airport does not give a good Passenger Experience.  Ryanair must shoulder some of the blame allowing queue jumpers.  Security is not much better and here I blame the DAA not the Security people.

The quicker the Dublin Airport Authority allow the like of Cork Airport to expand the better.  In Cork Airport Door to Departures with bag check in rarely takes longer than twenty minutes and usually less than ten.

My advice to anybody using Dublin Airport (i) If you can avoid, do and (ii) If you must use arrive at least three hours before your flight.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2014)

I fly out of Dublin airport around 3 times a month. I take around 70-90 flights a year in Europe and the USA (mostly) and I'd rank Dublin Airport in my top 10 for user experience. I've never been more than 45 minutes getting through security, even before I had access to the express lane, and the staff are generally friendly and helpful. 
If you want a truly awful airport the old Delta Terminal in JFK, I think it was terminal 2, was top of my list.


----------



## Chemist (3 Aug 2014)

Hi all.

Just to report back. I used airport genie fast track this morning and it took around 5 mins to get from the entrance to T1 to past security. Airport was busy enough with a small queue at the boarding pass scan gate. Well worth the €5.95, thanks for the advice!


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Aug 2014)

How late can Airport Genie be booked?  If you were running late OR got to the airport and security was horrendous, is there anything stopping someone from booking it there and then (via smartphone and mobile internet)?


----------



## Leper (4 Aug 2014)

Airport Genie, What next?  Airports are already overcharging people for nearly everything.  If the Dublin Airport Authority was doing its job properly there would be no need for Airport Genie.

What next? - Pay extra for joining a smaller supermarket queue! Aldi or Lidl Genie?


----------



## Bronte (4 Aug 2014)

Leper said:


> Dublin Airport does not give a good Passenger Experience.
> 
> My advice to anybody using Dublin Airport (i) If you can avoid, do and (ii) If you must use arrive at least three hours before your flight.


 
This is not my experience in the last year.  I think it's going quite smoothly, gone are times of compulsory checking in, and even if you are it's fine too, gone are the days of total mayhem just inside the building, my OH missed a flight once because he couldn't physically get to the desk.


----------



## Ihana (5 Aug 2014)

Chemist said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just to report back. I used airport genie fast track this morning and it took around 5 mins to get from the entrance to T1 to past security. Airport was busy enough with a small queue at the boarding pass scan gate. Well worth the €5.95, thanks for the advice!



You are welcome!

Dublin Airport is a very nice airport in a lot of ways but the security queues can be very slow by comparison with other airports.  A lot of the time it simply seems like they don't have enough staff on.   If you are a frequent traveler, all that time spent in queues will add up.    Helsinki is the best airport I have used.  Dublin is not too far behind, I just wish they would sort that security thing out.


----------



## Ihana (5 Aug 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> How late can Airport Genie be booked?  If you were running late OR got to the airport and security was horrendous, is there anything stopping someone from booking it there and then (via smartphone and mobile internet)?




It has to be booked at least two hours before your flight.


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Aug 2014)

Ihana said:


> It has to be booked at least two hours before your flight.


Ok, thanks.  Just thought it might be something to use if running late.


----------



## Leper (25 Aug 2014)

Just to add . . . I used Dublin Airport last Saturday for a flight at around 5.00pm and from entrance to terminal departures took only 15 mins this time. I hope my previous experience was just an exception.


----------



## niceoneted (26 Aug 2014)

A good indicator as to how busy it could get is to look at departures screen on the DAA website.


----------



## elcato (26 Aug 2014)

> Dublin Airport is a very nice airport in a lot of ways but the security  queues can be very slow by comparison with other airports.  A lot of the  time it simply seems like they don't have enough staff on.


My experience of security at Dublin airport is rarely because of understaffing. It's the idiots that stand in a queue and wait till they get to the top and then wait till the staff remind them before they start taking off jewelery, belts, jackets, hats and not forgetting the 'Do _I _have to take my laptop out of the bag as well ?'


----------



## Slim (26 Aug 2014)

elcato said:


> My experience of security at Dublin airport is rarely because of understaffing. It's the idiots that stand in a queue and wait till they get to the top and then wait till the staff remind them before they start taking off jewelery, belts, jackets, hats and not forgetting the 'Do _I _have to take my laptop out of the bag as well ?'


 
Personally, I don't take anything off until I have a tray in my hand which means I am about 4 ft from the X Ray machine - can't really do it any sooner as I am wheeling a bag, bag up first, belt and watch, phone, wallet, coins into tray and I am ready to be called through the scanner(I don't wear jewellery but Mrs. S has no great bother either). I don't take the shoes off until told to. Still, there sees to be a big delay when people are carrying unstandard luggage, lots of metal or wheeling buggies etc.


----------

